# Besseae funky buds??



## grasshopper (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Thought Id post a question for all you that have more experience than I, I have a besseae "cow hollow" that bloomed for me last year , then grew out two growths and is now formining buds on both growths ....but they look a bit weird, Im hoping they still develope ok, any thoughts? I have another besseae in bloom under the same lights ect and it shure didnt look like this.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2010)

maybe some water got into the bud sheath and one side of the bud is bad?


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 16, 2010)

I have had the same problem with some of my besseae plants, but it doesn't happen on every blooming or most of the plants, but just a once in a while event. I have no clue what the reason would be as the plant with this problem is sitting with 5 or 6 others that are blooming just fine.


----------



## grasshopper (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmmmm, I did take this plant along with my besseae flavum upstairs for a few days while I moved some things around, then brought them back down with the others, now my flavum looks the same


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 30, 2010)

is upstairs less humid or have a different temperature range?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

I have something budding like that also!


----------



## grasshopper (Oct 31, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> is upstairs less humid or have a different temperature range?



Come to think of it , it may have been a bit warmer.....I hang my head in shame


----------

